# Don't know what driver to us for linksys



## fullauto (Apr 12, 2012)

```
[root@Bender]/root-> dmesg | grep -i ethernet
[color="red"]pci1: <network, ethernet> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)[/color]
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:d0:09:6b:0f:99
[root@Bender]/root-> pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
[color="Red"]none0@pci0:1:4:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x804001ef chip=0x0985ff01 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    class      = network[/color]
--
rl0@pci0:1:7:0: class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
    class      = network
[root@Bender]/root->
```

I am new to FreeBSD and need help.  Is it a kld_load item? And if so, which one?
I took the card back out, and it is a Linksys model LNE100TX Version 5.1


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

dc(4), which should be in the GENERIC kernel.  If you haven't built a custom kernel without dc(4), the driver might not recognize version 5.1 of the card.  Might be easy to add the vendor and card IDs to the driver, or might need different driver code that FreeBSD does not have.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 12, 2012)

```
[root@Bender]/root-> ifconfig
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:0c:41:1e:66:73
        inet 192.168.1.21 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::20c:41ff:fe1e:6673%dc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
[root@Bender]/root->
```

I rebooted and it picked it up and configured it for me! Worked out great, except for a couple things. The original device, rl0, stopped working. I got angry and disabled it in the CMOS (onboard PCI device). I then installed a second linksys LNE100TX that I had.

It shows up:

```
[root@Bender]/root-> pciconf -l
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x09621019 chip=0x71248086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x09621019 chip=0x71258086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24188086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24108086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x010180 card=0x24118086 chip=0x24118086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
dc0@pci0:1:4:0: class=0x020000 card=0x05741317 chip=0x09851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
[color="Red"]none0@pci0:1:5:0:       class=0x000000 card=0x00002028 chip=0x01851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00[/color]
[root@Bender]/root->
```
However, it's not working.  

I am not going to lie, this is my first ever attempt at adding hardware to a Unix system ever, so the next logical step to you is not logical for me.  

Let me give you ALL the information I think you'd need to help me, because replies are so slow I don't want to waste your time or mine asking and answering questions that I should have already thought of.  


```
[root@Bender]/root-> dmesg -a | grep pci
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x5000-0x500f,0x4000-0x40f7 on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff,0xd4000000-0xd407ffff irq 12 at device 1.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82810E (i810E GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0x3000-0xffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
dc0: <ADMtek AN983 10/100BaseTX> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xc6001000-0xc60013ff irq 12 at device 4.0 on pci1
[color="red"]pci1: <old, non-VGA display device> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)[/color]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
atapci0: <Intel ICH UDMA66 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
[root@Bender]/root->
```

What do I do next?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

From the other thread, stop putting them both on the same network.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 12, 2012)

The new Linksys doesn't even get configured for me to assign it an address.  I now know that you can't have two addresses on the same network, but how do I get the second linksys to be 'on'? *F*or lack of knowledge?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

pciconf(8) should list everything that's connected, including the rl0 if you enable it in the BIOS.  If a card is attached but not shown there, then look in the BIOS for old options like configuring which interrupts go to which card.

With all the cards showing up in pciconf(8), they should also show up in ifconfig(8).  When there's more than one card of a particular type, the numbers increase, like dc0, dc1, and so on.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 12, 2012)

```
[root@Bender]/root-> pciconf -l
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x09621019 chip=0x71248086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x09621019 chip=0x71258086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24188086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24108086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x010180 card=0x24118086 chip=0x24118086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
dc0@pci0:1:4:0: class=0x020000 card=0x05741317 chip=0x09851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
[color="Red"]none0@pci0:1:5:0:       class=0x000000 card=0x00002028 chip=0x01851317 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00[/color]
```


```
[root@Bender]/root-> ifconfig
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:0c:41:1e:66:73
        inet 192.168.1.21 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::20c:41ff:fe1e:6673%dc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
[root@Bender]/root->
```

The rl0 card I mentioned is disabled.  I don't want to use it as it is a vary cheap NIC.  dc0 is mentioned in both *pciconf* and *ifconfig*. 

If dc0 is up and running, then I must assume the dc (?) driver is loaded.  Not sure where to check, but if it is loaded why is the other identical card not running?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2012)

The output from pciconf(8) says the two cards are different.  But it doesn't matter, if rl0 doesn't appear when enabled, that would imply a motherboard problem.  Hardware, or maybe BIOS.


----------



## fullauto (Apr 13, 2012)

I dont want to use the rl0 card.  What do I have to do to get the other lynksys LNE100TX working?


----------



## yongari@ (Apr 23, 2012)

Linksys, now Cisco, is notorious for changing chip sets with the same model name. So it's somewhat hard to know what chip set was used in Linksys LNE100TX. Its version number 5.1 may indicate what chip set is used but I don't know details of their version scheme.

Please open a PR with full *pciconf -lcbv* output. Note, the device none0@pci0:1:5:0 does not look like Ethernet hence I need a full output.


----------

